# Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 20, 2012)

1.  Big problem is it's unconstitutional. The C  says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed" and here is obozo telling millions of criminal invaders he's gonna ignore laws passed by congress and let them stay here.

2.  It's an insult to the 25 million unemployed americans for Obozo to give amnesty AND WORK PERMITS (!!!) to millions of people that aren't even allowed to be here.

3.  There will be no investigation of the applicants.  They will simply say they meet the standards and the govt will take their word. Obozo says 800,000 illegals will participate but it will be ten times that.

4.  It's a pack of lies.  How can you call a 30 year old person a "kid". The press should crucify Obozo for such a brazen lie but, as always, they give the black president a pass they would never give a white one.


----------



## tererun (Jun 21, 2012)

Obama never said he would ignore the laws, just that he would use the limited resources of the executive branch to go after the worst of illegals. If you think that is bad perhaps you should not vote for an asshole who thins law enforcement needs to be cut because there are just too many police officers. It is true that our law enforcement community has been cut and cut again, and if you do not have the police to catch all the criminals then you should focus on the real bad guys and not the ones crossing the border to pic fruit.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 21, 2012)

tererun said:


> Obama never said he would ignore the laws, just that he would use the limited resources of the executive branch to go after the worst of illegals. .



The worst of illegals???  So why did O refuse to deport his uncle after he was found guilty of DUI?


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 21, 2012)

Democalypse 2012 - Pander Express Edition - Obama's Immigration Reform - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 06/19/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central

Gotta love it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jun 21, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> 1.  Big problem is it's unconstitutional. The C  says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed" and here is obozo telling millions of criminal invaders he's gonna ignore laws passed by congress and let them stay here.
> 
> 2.  It's an insult to the 25 million unemployed americans for Obozo to give amnesty AND WORK PERMITS (!!!) to millions of people that aren't even allowed to be here.
> 
> ...



I agree with #2 being an issue.  Anyone under the age of 30 who is a legal immigrant or legal citizen has basically just been screwed over by obama making millions if low wage workers now legal

I also see what you say in #3.  What is to stop a 22 year old citizen of another country from coming here and then claiming their parents brought them here at the age of 14?



I disagree with your whole Obozo attitude and the fact that you felt the need to comment on his race, as if his race matters at all, but I do concede those points you make as being legitimate


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 21, 2012)

Contrary to current Obama Administration non-enforcement policy as to young illegal immigrants, "Here through no fault of their own", the younger illegal immigrants should be priority targeted for deportation.  Why?  Because their parents will either voluntarily go back with them to the country of origin, OR, this is a really good way to identify the parents who need deportation.

There has been much angst about "anchor babies," i.e., children of illegal immigrants born on U.S. soil, who by virtue of being born on U.S. soil, are automatically U.S. citizens.  The younger illegal immigrants could in effect become "pull up anchor babies," encouraging their parents to return to the country of origin.

Lastly, "fault" is not the issue.  There are two elements to the immigration question: (1) presence in the United States; (2) legal permission to be in the United States, or not.  The Obama approach is going in the direction of saying that children NOT born on U.S. soil should be allowed to adjust status and become citizens, because their parents were clever enough to jump the border.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2012)

no one is getting amnesty, they will get work permits


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 21, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> no one is getting amnesty, they will get work permits



We are merely parsing words if we argue about "amnesty".  If illegal immigrants get work permits, that is one more step towards permanent presence.  I enjoy L.A. Times articles about people who graduated with advanced degrees from UCLA and now can't work because they are illegal immigrants.  Which begs the question: why were they admitted to UCLA in the first place, to the exclusion of a citizen applicant?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 21, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> [  I enjoy L.A. Times articles about people who graduated with advanced degrees from UCLA and now can't work because they are illegal immigrants.  Which begs the question: why were they admitted to UCLA in the first place, to the exclusion of a citizen applicant?



Yes indeed.  Why do we let people that aren't allowed to be here use our colleges?.  And why do we give FREE k-12 to millions of illegal kids that also aren't allowed to be here.?

The way we coddle illegal invaders has made america the laughingstock of the world.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 21, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> [
> 
> I disagree with your whole Obozo attitude and the fact that you felt the need to comment on his race, as if his race matters at all, but I do concede those points you make as being legitimate



Then you haven't been paying attention. With obozo, everything is about race.   His father taught him that whites are the devil and he believes it and he's acting on that belief.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 21, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > [  I enjoy L.A. Times articles about people who graduated with advanced degrees from UCLA and now can't work because they are illegal immigrants.  Which begs the question: why were they admitted to UCLA in the first place, to the exclusion of a citizen applicant?
> ...



As to the free K-12, our Supreme Court, in its infinite wisdom, decided back in the 70's that we could not charge tuition to illegal aliens.

As to the University of California system (at one of which campuses I attended and graduated), this is taxpayer supported by the people of the State of California.  I have seen arguments that the Founders of the University of California wanted to promote "diversity".  I researched the remarks of State Senator Dwinelle, and his point was that he wanted no discrimination as between Northern California residents and Southern California residents, as to admission (there was at the time only to be one campus, at Berkeley). There was certainly no contemplation that illegal immigrants would be students at the University of California.

I happen to think that any Admissions person who has knowingly admitted an illegal alien into the University system has committed Fraud, and should be separated from their employment.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 21, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> As to the free K-12, our Supreme Court, in its infinite wisdom, decided back in the 70's that we could not charge tuition to illegal aliens.
> 
> .



Actually it was 1982 in the notorious case of plyler v doe when the SC decreed that the constitution demands american taxpayers  provide free k-12 for people that aren't even allowed to be in the  country!!  Needless to say the constitution never mentions education for anyone let alone illegals.  The judges took their bribes and screwed the american people yet again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2012)

This issue is now dead, and the far right extremists will not renew the power they once because of it for five reasons.

1. The executive order is constitutional because it brings equity to a terrible mess.

2. The great majority of the 25mm people won't take the available jobs out there, so this is a good way to reward American businesses.

3. The applicants will be investigated and must provide documents and attestations to the truthfulness of the statements.

4.  Younger America under forty supports this overwhelmingly and are telling the older nativists "no, we are not going to put up with your hatred, racism, and nativism anymore.  Your bad old ways are not America's ways."

5.  Romney will not overturn the order but will present on his third day in office a greatly expanded immigration reform bill and tell his party "accept it" or he will go to the Democrats.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^

It wouldn't be a day without Jake rambling on about how powerless those right wing extremists are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2012)

I did not say "are", I said to "the older nativists 'no, we are not going to put up with your hatred, racism, and nativism anymore. Your bad old ways are not America's ways.'"

Either get on board or be a RINO on the far right, kid.

Romney is a guy you centrist and conservative Dems can easily vote for.  The TGG's are losing their punch every day in every way.  We don't want their nonsense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I did not say "are", I said to "the older nativists 'no, we are not going to put up with your hatred, racism, and nativism anymore. Your bad old ways are not America's ways.'"
> 
> Either get on board or be a RINO on the far right, kid.
> 
> Romney is a guy you centrist and conservative Dems can easily vote for.  The TGG's are losing their punch every day in every way.  We don't want their nonsense.



Your twisting, oversimplifying and rigging is amusing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2012)

Amusing that you are projecting your inadquacy on me of your "twisting, oversimplifying and rigging".

Romney don't need on his side no stinkin' nativists, racists, or haters.  The bad old ways are gone for good in the Republican Party.  This candidate won't stand for them.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2012)

Fakey seems to have a serious mental illness.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 21, 2012)

Unky, having been corrected, now just whines.  OK, I can deal with it.

The party wants the Dem centrist and conservative crossovers to the GOP, much more than the debbie downer flakes and harry hacks of the extremist right.  This will make for a healthier Republican Party by far for the future of America.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2012)

Do you even realize that you have taken to repeating yourself, Rainman style, over and over no matter what the thread or the topic? You seriously seem to have come unglued.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unky, having been corrected, now just whines.  OK, I can deal with it.





I know I shouldn't bother, given your condition, but "corrected" about what, exactly?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> This issue is now dead, and the far right extremists will not renew the power they once because of it for five reasons.
> 
> 1. The executive order is constitutional because it brings equity to a terrible mess.
> 
> .



HAHAHA.  Now that is truly silly.  Constitutionality has nothing to do with equality.  Hell the constitution sanctioned slavery!!!


----------



## Annie (Jun 22, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > no one is getting amnesty, they will get work permits
> ...



Yep, screwing the young that are legal citizens.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > As to the free K-12, our Supreme Court, in its infinite wisdom, decided back in the 70's that we could not charge tuition to illegal aliens.
> ...



ummm... not really.

Plyler v Doe struck down a Texas law because it violated the 14th amendment's equal protection clause. It was a close vote (5-4), but they got it right when the majority opinion stated:


> under current laws and practices, "the illegal alien of today may well be the legal alien of tomorrow,"  and that, without an education, these undocumented children, "already disadvantaged as a result of poverty, lack of English-speaking ability, and undeniable racial prejudices, . . . will become permanently locked into the lowest socio-economic class."


----------



## tjvh (Jun 22, 2012)

Um, four things wrong with Mr. Soetoro's Amnesty?? Ahh let's see, one...It violates the oath of office, two... It violates the oath of office... Three... It violates the oath of office...And... Finally four... It...Ahhh.... Violates the oath of office. That's enough "wrongs" for me.
 "I, name, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and I *will* to the best of my ability, preserve, protect, and *defend the Constitution *of the United States."


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> 1.  Big problem is it's unconstitutional. The C  says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed" and here is obozo telling millions of criminal invaders he's gonna ignore laws passed by congress and let them stay here.
> 
> 2.  It's an insult to the 25 million unemployed americans for Obozo to give amnesty AND WORK PERMITS (!!!) to millions of people that aren't even allowed to be here.
> 
> ...



1. Limited resources require efficient use..

2. They're already here and working.  No new pressure on jobs.

3. Got a cite for what appears to be BS, but the righties swallow whole?

4. Nobody's calling a 30 year old a kid.  You're talking to a mixed audience here.  That stuff only works when preaching to the choir.


----------



## Nova78 (Jun 22, 2012)

tererun said:


> Obama never said he would ignore the laws, just that he would use the limited resources of the executive branch to go after the worst of illegals. If you think that is bad perhaps you should not vote for an asshole who thins law enforcement needs to be cut because there are just too many police officers. It is true that our law enforcement community has been cut and cut again, and if you do not have the police to catch all the criminals then you should focus on the real bad guys and not the ones crossing the border to pic fruit.



*In case you have not heard this Country is fucking broke.....*


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 22, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> [
> 
> Plyler v Doe struck down a Texas law because it violated the 14th amendment's equal protection clause. It was a close vote (5-4), but they got it right when the majority opinion stated:
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA.  So now you want to give rights to illegals cause "who knows - maybe someday they'll be legal".!!!

Anyway, my main point stands. Education is never mentioned in the constitution so by the tenth amendment it's a state matter.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 22, 2012)

black heart cons


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 22, 2012)

konradv said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Big problem is it's unconstitutional. The C  says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed" and here is obozo telling millions of criminal invaders he's gonna ignore laws passed by congress and let them stay here.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This issue is now dead, and the far right extremists will not renew the power they once because of it for five reasons.
> ...



  You feel for it.  I gave a reason.  You gave your opinion.  Executive Orders are constitutional is the answer.  Get over it because it won't change under Romney, only expand.


----------



## jillian (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



really?

interesting. thanks for your expertise.

i'm sure you have actual caselaw to substantiate your opinion on that subject.


----------



## jillian (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This issue is now dead, and the far right extremists will not renew the power they once because of it for five reasons.
> ...



you mean that hole "equal protection" thing is just a suggestion?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 22, 2012)

jillian said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Wow, I knew you had a strong aversion to "W" but I didn't realize you'd taken to discontinuing use of the letter altogether...


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



More to the point, the U.S. Constitution DOES NOT GUARANTEE ECONOMIC EQUALITY.  Plyler v. Doe is Judicial legislation at its finest.  The Supreme Court decided to wade into matters of socio-economic class.  If the illegal alien of today becomes the illegal alien of tomorrow, that reflects a failure to enforce the immigration laws, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > oldernwiser said:
> ...



Immigration is a federal matter, end of the states' rights argument.  The 10th is folded into the federal supremacy clause.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



The Tenth Amendment has more vitality than you may suspect, especially with the current U.S. Supreme Court.  What has "immigration" to do with the issue of school funding?  Incidentally, you may be surprised by the Supreme Court's ruling on the Arizona statute designed to deal with the federal government's complete failure to defend the borders.  As Justice Scalia pointed out in questioning during oral argument, what is "sovereignty" if an entity can't defend its borders?


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Raiderdisliker said:
> ...



The correct question is "what does education have to do with immigration", since the latter is greater than the former.  Scalia is an extremist who is out of touch with mainstream Constitutional intepretation; he will need a majority to make his exceptionalism mainstream.  I suspect he will fail.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I suspect that President Romney will appoint like-minded Justices, dedicated to Original Intent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Original intent as defined by Scalia is not mainstream.  I suspect Romney will nominate more mainstream individuals to SCOTUS.  There will be no more Scalias, Alitos, Thomases, etc.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 22, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Raiderdisliker said:
> ...



Okay, I don't care who y'all are, that right there is funny.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > Obama never said he would ignore the laws, just that he would use the limited resources of the executive branch to go after the worst of illegals. .
> ...



A drunk is not a violent criminal?


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Original intent as defined by Scalia is not mainstream.  I suspect Romney will nominate more mainstream individuals to SCOTUS.  There will be no more Scalias, Alitos, Thomases, etc.



Who defines what is "mainstream"?  The New York Times?  National Public Radio? Original Intent, as the name suggests, is an attempt to discern the intent of the framers of the Constitution, as opposed to the "living Constitution" theory of the liberals.  As you suggest, who is nominated to the Supreme Court is an imponderable, necessarily a speculative exercise.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jun 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



It's my understanding that education would fall under the 14th amendment's equal protection clause. Every ruling under SCOTUS that sought to remedy a class' educational issues that I've found so far has referred back to it. Even local District Courts and state Supreme Courts have used both the 14th amendment and Article VI, section 2 of the constitution to resolve these problems.

(Understand that I haven't had time to study this exhaustively, but I haven't run across a ruling yet which doesn't come back to one of these points.)


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 22, 2012)

This has to explain the dramatic recent drop of 13 points among young people in support of obama.  They like what he's doing.

49% young voters grade Obama poorly | WashingtonExaminer.com

That's just so far.   The plummet has just started.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Original intent as defined by Scalia is not mainstream.  I suspect Romney will nominate more mainstream individuals to SCOTUS.  There will be no more Scalias, Alitos, Thomases, etc.
> ...



'Original Intent' of the Founders is merely a guide, nothing more.  The Constitution of the Founders imposed slavery, and the states generally excluded blacks and women almost always from voting.  No one want slave holders or their supporters governing this nation today.  Or folks who supported child labor.  You can't hold back the peoples' will.

No one who is center and right of center worries about wacks like Scalia or Alito.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This has to explain the dramatic recent drop of 13 points among young people in support of obama.  They like what he's doing.
> 
> 49% young voters grade Obama poorly | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> That's just so far.   The plummet has just started.



That is important, whereas female and Latino approval are growing.  I read today that Romney needs at least 40% of their votes to make it.  I hope is share increases.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one who is center and right of center worries about wacks like Scalia or Alito.




Is this you whole 'thing' now? You're just going to repeat this "I'm mainstream and everyone else is radical!" bit in every fucking post? Have your talking points come down to just this little put-on? No one believes you are anything but a far-left liberal doing a little performance here, and no one is going to believe otherwise no matter how many times you repeat the act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

I have nothing to respond to, Unkotare.  When you give evidence on your OP, I can respond.

And there is no question my opinions are mainstream whereas yours are not or you would show the evidence.

Your problem, kiddo, not mine.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2012)

There he goes again... same tired old act


No one is buying it


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2012)

No one of importance is buying you, bubba.

And the trolls of the far right can't provide the evidence they are mainstream.

Have the last words for the evening, guys, I am spending time with my better half.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2012)

"Mainstream! Mainstream! Awk! Polly Wanna Cracker! Mainstream! Awk!"


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 24, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > oldernwiser said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

ShootSpenders does not sit on SCOTUS.  End of any importance to his comments.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one of importance is buying you, bubba.
> 
> And the trolls of the far right can't provide the evidence they are mainstream.
> 
> Have the last words for the evening, guys, I am spending time with my better half.



This whole "mainstream" rhetoric is just lazy.  No thinking involved; whatever liberal media outlets tell me, is the truth.  The point of having a marketplace of ideas is test ideas out and debate them.  You know what you typically find down the "middle of the road"?  Road kill.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 25, 2012)

The worst problem with the dream act is that while there are benefits to encourage attending college, there is no requirement of graduation.   People can attend college for years, suck up all the student loans and grants they can get their sticky hands on, and then drop out and complain that being stuck with payback is unfair.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The worst problem with the dream act is that while there are benefits to encourage attending college, there is no requirement of graduation.   People can attend college for years, suck up all the student loans and grants they can get their sticky hands on, and then drop out and complain that being stuck with payback is unfair.



Yes indeed - illegals will scam this system like they do everything.  Our policy should be to enforce the law and deport everyone know to be here illegally - no exceptions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

The far righters can't offer anything at all to counter the executive order and MR's coming moderate immigration reform program.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jun 25, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > no one is getting amnesty, they will get work permits
> ...


Exactly! They should bring charges against the University.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jun 25, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far righters can't offer anything at all to counter the executive order and MR's coming moderate immigration reform program.


They could, but they would lose votes from left wing retards who would vote the current idiot in the White House in again. Arrest all illegals and ship them back to Mexico at their expense, that way you would be getting rid of a bunch of illegal votes.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jun 25, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The worst problem with the dream act is that while there are benefits to encourage attending college, there is no requirement of graduation.   People can attend college for years, suck up all the student loans and grants they can get their sticky hands on, and then drop out and complain that being stuck with payback is unfair.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2012)

I truly doubt We the People will permit the seizure and shipping of 10mm illegal immigrants.  We are not going to permit such a police state atmosphere to develop.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far righters can't offer anything at all to counter the executive order and MR's coming moderate immigration reform program.




Can't offer anything????   HAHAHA. Obozo should  be impeached and removed from office for his refusal to enforce immigration laws passed by congress. The constitution says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed".


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I truly doubt We the People will permit the seizure and shipping of 10mm illegal immigrants.  We are not going to permit such a police state atmosphere to develop.



No one says we need to . Stop giving illegals jobs and free health care and free schooling  for their kids and they'll leave.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 26, 2012)

AmericanFirst said:


> Raiderdisliker said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The citizen applicant and the illegal alien applicant will both lose out to the HB-1 Visa hire!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.

The executive order ended the problem and Romney will make you cry even more when he becomes president, on this issue.

Your nativism means nothing other than you are unhappy.  Boo hoo.


----------



## Raiderdisliker (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.



"Met" -- learn verb tenses.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 26, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.
> ...



"Meet" meaning being acceptable or resolved.  Learn English.

But since you want 'met', your concerns are not of any majority's concern.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 26, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.
> 
> The executive order ended the problem .



Like hell.  The EO just made the invasion worse.  Millions of mexicans are heading to america right now knowing that they too will be granted amnesty if they just sign a piece of paper saying they are under 30 and in college and came here before they turned 16.


----------



## Dustover (Jun 26, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Anyway, my main point stands. Education is never mentioned in the constitution so by the tenth amendment it's a state matter.



Agreed, they need to just leave issues like this to the States.  The Federal Government mucks up just about anything they get involved in.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.
> ...



You counted them?  Amazing.  Your version is not going to happen.  This is over.


----------



## Dustover (Jun 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



While saying "heading to america right now" may not be accurate, there are Millions that enter the U.S. every year.  2011 saw approx. 11 million illegal immigrants entering the U.S.  I would say that is an issue...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 27, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Democalypse 2012 - Pander Express Edition - Obama's Immigration Reform - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 06/19/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> 
> Gotta love it.



Funny how libs try to pretend conservatives are taking their marching orders from Beck, Hannity, Rush and then you post the political hackery of Jon Stewart. The guy's so partisan that he's not even funny any more.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 27, 2012)

*Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty 
*

*1,IT 2,HELPS 3,BROWN 4,PEOPLE !!!!!​*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2012)

Liberals can be such shameless racists.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 27, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty
> *
> 
> *1,IT 2,HELPS 3,BROWN 4,PEOPLE !!!!!​*



Shaman, stop playing with your food! Spit Huggy out this instant!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 27, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Democalypse 2012 - Pander Express Edition - Obama's Immigration Reform - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 06/19/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> ...



And Beck, Hannity and Rush are funny for COMPLETELY different reasons.

See - we don't take marching orders. We like to hear new thoughts, and even funnier, we enjoy thinking.

Your lot is more so into reacting to vitriol and hyperbole. And then  you share. Which makes my lot cross-eyed incredulous that your lot actually believes such a load of crap.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far righters can't offer anything at all to counter the executive order and MR's coming moderate immigration reform program.
> ...



You laugh at people who have nothing, and you can't pronounce the President's name?

We better schedule you for a ride on the short bus.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 27, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 27, 2012)

there is no Dream Act


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Dustover said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



But your issue of how to get them out is over.  They are home.  The children are not safe from people like you.  President Romney next year will create the immigration reform package that both parties will sign on to.

There will be no massive police round ups.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> See - we don't take marching orders. We like to hear new thoughts, and even funnier, we enjoy thinking.





Who is "we"?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.
> 
> The executive order ended the problem and Romney will make you cry even more when he becomes president, on this issue.
> 
> Your nativism means nothing other than you are unhappy.  Boo hoo.



An executive order can be rescinded by another executive order, just as obama did to so many of Bush's EOs.

That aside, you know that obama's edict is only good for two years right?  In two years all those work permits and educational slots will be useless.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > katzndogz, shoot, and other extremists: your concern is not going to be meet.
> ...



But you know that Romney will follow up and expand on what BHO has done.  In two years, an immigration reform law will be part of our narrative, and the overwhelming majority of these Americans will be on the road to naturalization.

This is one of the reason so many of us mainstream GOP kept voting against the 'waka waka' crazy candidates of the far right in the primaries.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 27, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> [
> But your issue of how to get them out is over.  They are home.  .




Now that's silly. How can you say america is their home when the law says they're not even allowed to be here.???

Deport all known illegals - no exceptions.  Let's have a president who will enforce the law.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 27, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> there is no Dream Act



There is for Unky Onyango.  Here illegally for 20 years and convicted of the violent crime of drunk driving in March and still his nephew lets him stay!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Don't besilly, shooters.  They are home, as much as you, and they are not going anywhere.  

Watch Romney's in his term's first year and how he resolves the issue.

Massive deportations?  Not hardly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > there is no Dream Act
> ...



Shooters, how many violent incidents, including alcohol and drug offenses, have you had with the law?  You should be honest.  Just a word of advice.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> [
> Shooters, how many violent incidents, including alcohol and drug offenses, have you had with the law?  You should be honest.  Just a word of advice.



You calling me a drunk driver???  I've never even been drunk in my entire life. And i never have used drugs.  As for violence - yeah i beat up a few people.  Not a lot.  3, 4 maybe 5 hundred.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jun 28, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They are NOT home - they have invaded america illegally.  And they WILL leave, if we stop giving them incentives to stay here.  If illegal kids were not allowed in our schools, the parents would take the entire family back to whatever third world sewer they came from. Stop being a criminal coddler.


----------



## Staidhup (Jun 28, 2012)

Four issues that need to be addressed:
*#1) When the Democrats held both houses why did they not address the issue?
#2) Why is it that it took three years five months for the Big 0 to act?
#3) What are the repercussions moving forward as it regards amnesty and deportation of illegals?
#4) By what right does he have the authority to circumvent federal law?*

So it's politics after all?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Stop it and consider.  They are home.  They are Americans.  They are not leaving.  And Romney will introduce a plan that will integrate them into the greater American narrative next year.

There are more Hispanic voters and others who want them here than there are of your type who want them gone.

Guess is going to carry the day.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty
> *
> 
> *1,IT 2,HELPS 3,BROWN 4,PEOPLE !!!!!​*



All nations have immigration laws. I guess the world is one big racist cesspool. Why should America be any different?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?



Allegedly Obama. But since I'm not saying Clinton or Bush II is the gold standard then I don't see why that really matters.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?
> ...



"Allegedly?" You'd rather die than give credit where credit is due, wouldn't you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?
> ...



We are aware you "don't see" anything "that really matters."

And you are the one alleging.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank you Mister Wordsmith. My point is that the immigration system is broken and has been. And you had no counterpoint to that because there is none.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I just have little faith in government stats. Frankly, it's possible that Bush's admin fudged the numbers lower to appear more "friendly" to illegals and it's possible that Obama's admin fudged the numbers higher to appear more "tough" on illegal immigration. In any event, I don't give either administration a passing grade on immigration so it's not worth getting hung up on a word.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > 1.  Big problem is it's unconstitutional. The C  says the president "shall take care that the laws be faithfully executed" and here is obozo telling millions of criminal invaders he's gonna ignore laws passed by congress and let them stay here.
> ...



His race is an issue only because he and his acolytes choose to make it so.  He was touted as the first black president in 2008, and many, many people interviewed were quite candid that they only voted for him because of his skin color.  You are correct, his race _shouldn't_ be an issue, but it is.  It will continue to be so, watch the upcoming election.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

Raiderdisliker said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > no one is getting amnesty, they will get work permits
> ...



Why aren't they looking for work in their country of origin?  You would think, with an advanced degree, they would be highly valued workers there, too.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So then why bother including said word.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Um, four things wrong with Mr. Soetoro's Amnesty?? Ahh let's see, one...It violates the oath of office, two... It violates the oath of office... Three... It violates the oath of office...And... Finally four... It...Ahhh.... Violates the oath of office. That's enough "wrongs" for me.
> "I, name, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and I *will* to the best of my ability, preserve, protect, and *defend the Constitution *of the United States."



Just confirms what many of us thought in 2008, he lacks ability to do the job.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Yes, Reagan broke it.  Obams has taken a first necessary step and Romney will create a competent immigration reform program.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You got a site for that?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Original intent as defined by Scalia is not mainstream.  I suspect Romney will nominate more mainstream individuals to SCOTUS.  There will be no more Scalias, Alitos, Thomases, etc.



I suppose you consider Kagan and the Wise Latina mainstream?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Don't need one.  Common knowledge informs us all that legislation and EOs are constitutional until a court says they aren't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Original intent as defined by Scalia is not mainstream.  I suspect Romney will nominate more mainstream individuals to SCOTUS.  There will be no more Scalias, Alitos, Thomases, etc.
> ...



Scalia is not mainstream. Neither is Thomas nor Alito.  Kennedy and Roberts are mainstream right of Center.  More justices like Breyer, Roberts, Kennedy would be good.

I suppose you consider the libs all wide-eyed leftists, no?  Tough.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty
> *
> 
> *1,IT 2,HELPS 3,BROWN 4,PEOPLE !!!!!​*



Define "brown" people.  I might qualify, although my roots reach much more deeply.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Four big things wrong with the Obama Dream Act Amnesty
> ...



OK, that's funny!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?



Could be the law of averages.  There are just so damned many more to deport.  And if he claims to be deporting the most criminal illegals, that just tells us that there are that many more criminal illegals to deport.  (Although, by definition, illegal invaders are criminals, having violated our laws.)


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'll have to bookmark this posting, next time one of the libs here demands a site reference.  Thanks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

It's common knowledge, it does not need a site.

But you could provide one saying it doesn't, if you wish, and I will bookmark this post.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> I suppose you consider the libs all wide-eyed leftists, no?





The ones like you sure as hell are.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 4, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?



Impossible to say. Obozo says it's him but only an idiot believes a president who told his book publisher to falsely say he was born in kenya.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 4, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> [
> 
> Thank you Mister Wordsmith. My point is that the immigration system is broken and has been. And you had no counterpoint to that because there is none.



HAHAHA.  What does that even mean ?  To say "our immigration system is broken". I think it would work pretty well if we just had a president who enforced the law and deported every known illegal - no exceptions.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Jul 4, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> [
> 
> Don't need one.  Common knowledge informs us all that legislation and EOs are constitutional until a court says they aren't.



EOs are constitutional?  Where does it say that.?  Article 1 section 1 says "ALL legislative powers herein granted shall be vested in a congress of the united states".  No mention of the president having legislative power.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Tell Washington that EOs are not constitutional, because he began with them in 1789.

The lack of understanding by the extremists on the far right here is breath taking.


----------



## BDBoop (Jul 4, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Which president has deported the most illegals since WWII, TGG?
> ...



Obozo says it's him? Actually, he didn't say so. In fact, that was part of the problem. He wasn't sharing what he was doing, and people therefore thought he was playing golf. I understand that's a logical assumption when one doesn't have much brain power.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 4, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Legislative powers means making a law. Obama is the President, but he's a King. Only Congress can make a law.

Obama is the head of the Executive Branch, and as such he is entitled to run that branch in any way he sees fit - as long as he follows Federal law. If he wasn't following Federal law in this case, there would be all kinds of law suits to force him to rescind his order. So far, I haven't seen a single case appear. Have you?


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Democalypse 2012 - Pander Express Edition - Obama's Immigration Reform - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 06/19/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
> 
> Gotta love it.


Wow, I thought "John Stewart" was fixing to come out on this video .......LMBO


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 4, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



DHS/ICE reveal highest immigration enforcement numbers on record in fiscal year 2010

Removal Statistics - 2011

Looks to me like the information is freely available if you want to look at it. Obama would like to be thought of as "out playing golf" so that the Hispanics don't make too much of a big deal over the numbers, but even Faux News had to admit that Obama had a RECORD number of deportations this year, and even more slated for next year (way down at the bottom of this story - can't have facts distorting the wingnuts vision of reality).


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 4, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Actions do speak louder than words, and we have to continually be watchful of the actions of Obama (his every move), and yes it is all because of his upbringing and past associations in which do send up many red flags after we had found out alot about his past and upbringing, for whom is now President Obama.

Everymove seems to be politically motivated more than ever lately, and is geared or targetted towards minority voting blocks, instead of him being the President of all Americans, he mostly works this angle instead in which could be a redflag for all Americans who have a stake in this nation as well.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 5, 2012)

Any amnesty is bad news. Lots of people allowed illegals to come into the U.S. just to make profit off of them and wealthy U.S. citizens indeed made millions off illegals while Average U.S. citizens lost wealth due to wage surpression and Illegals getting promoted into jobs that paid well. Now we have illegal immigrants trying to control social forums too. They are here in masses.

Illegal immigration is only good for the wealthy and illegal immigrants.


----------



## oldernwiser (Jul 5, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Any amnesty is bad news. Lots of people allowed illegals to come into the U.S. just to make profit off of them and wealthy U.S. citizens indeed made millions off illegals while Average U.S. citizens lost wealth due to wage surpression and Illegals getting promoted into jobs that paid well. Now we have illegal immigrants trying to control social forums too. They are here in masses.
> 
> *Illegal immigration is* only *good for the wealthy* and illegal immigrants.



Which is why Dems move so slowly on the issue (it's a great stick to poke Reps with) and why Reps do nothing too strenuous about the problem at all (can't have Agro-America hiring Americans at minimum wage and paying bennies just to pick crops).


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Any amnesty is bad news. Lots of people allowed illegals to come into the U.S. just to make profit off of them and wealthy U.S. citizens indeed made millions off illegals while Average U.S. citizens lost wealth due to wage surpression and Illegals getting promoted into jobs that paid well. Now we have illegal immigrants trying to control social forums too. They are here in masses.
> 
> Illegal immigration is only good for the wealthy and illegal immigrants.


It all was a classic example and/or illustration of America selling her soul for silver and gold, while leaving so many behind in the process..


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 5, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Any amnesty is bad news. Lots of people allowed illegals to come into the U.S. just to make profit off of them and wealthy U.S. citizens indeed made millions off illegals while Average U.S. citizens lost wealth due to wage surpression and Illegals getting promoted into jobs that paid well. Now we have illegal immigrants trying to control social forums too. They are here in masses.
> ...


The crop picking was never a problem to begin with, we had always allowed foriegn help to come in and do that, but where it all went bad, is when the American government, and employers of many American workers & their companies that were worked for, began looking to replace the American tax payer/hard worker with an illegal or two, and this for many industries across America it slowly crept forward, until it went into warp drive during the late 90's and 2000's.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Those illegal immigrants don't work for pennies anymore. I watch the news constantly and talk to all kinds of people in my area. Those illegals on welfare stand on the corners in front of home depot and the nurseries and get 10 to 12 bucks an hour if they do get someone stopping and picking them up for labor. I was watching a TV show that interviewed a few illlegals standing on corners waiting for work and they said they won't go for under $9.00 an hour.

The illegals get $8.00 an hour doing factory work and construction grunt work then get promoted into higher paying positions once they get the hang of doing a job. The ones that don't get promoted get raises to pay for the home loans the banks are giving them. The hispanic crews in factories and construction are so frick'in huge they hire hispanics to supervise these large crews at premium wages. All you see are caucasion managers and hispanic supervisors with all hispanic crews. There's absolutely no white or black faces to be seen in the work crews either. If you aren't an illegal hispanic you ain't gett'in the work.

What all the illegal aliens have seems to me is what U.S. citizens had before the illegal alien invasion our proud elected officials are letting go on for their own personal profits.

The wealthy see all these illegals that don't have anything as potential sales and profits as the illegals take all our money and spend it on the lifesyles and stuff U.S. citizens are losing.


----------



## beagle9 (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Those illegal immigrants don't work for pennies anymore. I watch the news constantly and talk to all kinds of people in my area. Those illegals on welfare stand on the corners in front of home depot and the nurseries and get 10 to 12 bucks an hour if they do get someone stopping and picking them up for labor. I was watching a TV show that interviewed a few illlegals standing on corners waiting for work and they said they won't go for under $9.00 an hour.
> 
> The illegals get $8.00 an hour doing factory work and construction grunt work then get promoted into higher paying positions once they get the hang of doing a job. The ones that don't get promoted get raises to pay for the home loans the banks are giving them. The hispanic crews in factories and construction are so frick'in huge they hire hispanics to supervise these large crews at premium wages. All you see are caucasion managers and hispanic supervisors with all hispanic crews. There's absolutely no white or black faces to be seen in the work crews either. If you aren't an illegal hispanic you ain't gett'in the work.
> 
> ...


Whats funny, is how these idiot American managers and/or owners couldn't see the tree's for the forest in it all... I mean how long did they think they could dupe the American worker in these ways, before it came home to roost finally? This nation is full of Judus Oscareits big time these days (sell outs) for silver and gold in the form of extreme profits at any expense, thus never thinking that it will all soon emplode on them just as it had in 2008 finally. Many Americans are still fighting this battle to date..

Like John Wayne yells in the western movie as Mr. "Rooster Cogburn" in affect of, and this while on the river with Katheryn Hepburn feeling almost defeated or so they thought, " IT's PAY DAY BOY's, NOW COME on and GETCHA SOME".


----------

